# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ -3

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը կլինի թեմատիկ: Մրցույթի թեման է` «Անծանոթ տուն»:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 24 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության`Փետրվարի 18, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման:



Առաջին տեղ-150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-75.00

Լավագույն 2 պատմվածքը նաև կտպվի «Գրեթերթի» գարնանային համարում:

Նոր, չհրապարակված և սրբագրված պատմվածքները ուղարկել այս էլեկտրոնային փոստի վրա. 
dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2013), Arpine (06.02.2013), CactuSoul (22.01.2013), Chuk (22.01.2013), Hripsimee (17.02.2013), ivy (22.01.2013), kivera (19.02.2013), Malxas (22.01.2013), Moonwalker (22.01.2013), Peace (22.01.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2013), Smokie (06.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.01.2013), Stranger_Friend (16.02.2013), Ամմէ (22.01.2013), Ամպ (22.01.2013), Արէա (22.01.2013), Շինարար (22.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

էհ, էլի թեմատիկ  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա, բայց էս մի թեմատիկը մի քիչ լայն հասկացողություն ունի:

----------


## ivy

Մի խնդրանք բոլորին:
Ինչ կլինի, մրցույթի թեման մի դարձրեք ձեր պատմվածքի վերնագիր: Կարդալիս ու կարծիք հայտնելիս մարդ շփոթվում է նույնանուն վերնագրերի մեջ: Համ էլ ձեզ էլ լավ կլինի, եթե ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ հետաքրքիր վերնագիր դնեք. էդպես արդեն կտպավորվի ձեր գործը, ոչ թե կմիաձուլվի մնացած նույն վերնագրով պատմվածքների հետ: 
Անվերնագիր կամ նույն վերնագրի հերթական համար ունեցող որևէ ստեղծագործություն երբևէ չի հաղթում նման մրցույթներում: Դա անպայման հաշվի առեք:

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2013), Arpine (06.02.2013), CactuSoul (22.01.2013), Chuk (22.01.2013), Freeman (22.01.2013), Malxas (22.01.2013), Mephistopheles (22.01.2013), Moonwalker (22.01.2013), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2013), Smokie (06.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.01.2013), Ամպ (22.01.2013), Արէա (22.01.2013), Դավիթ (22.01.2013), Հայկօ (22.01.2013), Մինա (20.02.2013), Ուլուանա (22.01.2013), Տրիբուն (22.01.2013)

----------


## John

> Մի խնդրանք բոլորին:
> Ինչ կլինի, մրցույթի թեման մի դարձրեք ձեր պատմվածքի վերնագիր


Ես սկզբում գիտեի էդ որպես վերնագիր ա տրված, ոչ թե որպես թեմա  :LOL:  Հետո որ արդեն ԱԿումբում տեղադրվեցին ստեղծագործությունները` զարմացա, որ տարբեր վերնագրերով են... Ու ավելի զարմացա, որ որոշ պատմվածքներ ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չունեին թեմայի հետ... Ու հասկացա. կարևոր չի ինչի մասին ես գրում, կարևորը` այնպես գրես, որ մարդկանց դուր գա...

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2013), Hripsimee (17.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ չե՞ն էս մրցույթները հայտարարվում: Կարող ա հանգիստ պոտենցիալն արագ սպառվի կամ մարդիկ ուղղակի դավադիտ լինեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ չե՞ն էս մրցույթները հայտարարվում: Կարող ա հանգիստ պոտենցիալն արագ սպառվի կամ մարդիկ ուղղակի դավադիտ լինեն:


Գուցե, բայց այս անգամ մոտ մի ամիս կա: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա շատ կարճ ժամկետ է:

----------


## ivy

> Մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ չե՞ն էս մրցույթները հայտարարվում: Կարող ա հանգիստ պոտենցիալն արագ սպառվի կամ մարդիկ ուղղակի դավադիտ լինեն:


Մենակ ակումբցիների համար չի մրցույթը, ամեն անգամ տարբեր մարդիկ են մասնակցում: Հոգնածներն ու սպառվածները կարող են հանգստանալ, չգրել, չմասնակցել, չհետևել: Մինչև նորից հավես ունենան կամ էլ չունենան: Տեղը բաց չի մնա. միշտ էլ կան լիքը նոր ստեղծագործողներ...

----------

Hripsimee (17.02.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Sambitbaba (23.01.2013), Դավիթ (27.01.2013), Ուլուանա (23.01.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

մի քանի հարց էլի.... ով է գնահատելու ստեղծագործությունները? ....հետո ոչ հաղթվածները ինչ- որ տեղ հայտնվելու են թե ոչ?....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի քանի հարց էլի.... ով է գնահատելու ստեղծագործությունները? ....հետո ոչ հաղթվածները ինչ- որ տեղ հայտնվելու են թե ոչ?....


Ոչի՞նչ, որ ես պատասխանեմ, պարապ եմ մնացել:  :Jpit: 
Ակումբն ա գնահատելու  :Smile: 
Ոչ հաղթված ասելով ես հասկանում եմ հաղթած  :Smile: 
Ինչևէ, ինչպես նախորդ անգամ, էս անգամ էլ ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվելու են ակումբում: Եթե տասից շատ լինի, մենակ տասը կընտրվեն ու կտեղադրվեն:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ոչի՞նչ, որ ես պատասխանեմ, պարապ եմ մնացել: 
> Ակումբն ա գնահատելու 
> Ոչ հաղթված ասելով ես հասկանում եմ հաղթած 
> Ինչևէ, ինչպես նախորդ անգամ, էս անգամ էլ ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվելու են ակումբում: Եթե տասից շատ լինի, մենակ տասը կընտրվեն ու կտեղադրվեն:


չեմ կարծում կհաղթեմ, ուզում եմ հետաքրքրության համար փորձել :Smile:  .... dakopia@gmail.com այս մեյլին պետք է ուղարկեմ?...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չեմ կարծում կհաղթեմ, ուզում եմ հետաքրքրության համար փորձել .... dakopia@gmail.com այս մեյլին պետք է ուղարկեմ?...


հա  :Smile:

----------


## John

> չեմ կարծում կհաղթեմ, ուզում եմ հետաքրքրության համար փորձել .... dakopia@gmail.com այս մեյլին պետք է ուղարկեմ?...


ի դեպ, Ակումբում ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվելիս հեղինակները չեն նշվելու ու մինչև մրցույթի քվեարկության փուլի ավարտը հեղինակները պետք է մնան գաղտնի  :Wink:

----------

Hripsimee (17.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

բայց ես մեյլին ուղարկե՞մ իմ ակումբի հասցեն....

----------


## John

> բայց ես մեյլին ուղարկե՞մ իմ ակումբի հասցեն....


Չէ, դու որ e-mail-ով ուղարկում ես նամակը, ուղղակի  նշի, որ գրական մրցույթի համար է, ու վերնագիրը, մրցույթի ավարտից հետո հեղինակների անունները կհրապարակվեն ըստ իրենց e-mail-երում գրված անունների:

----------


## Hripsimee

Իսկ ինչպես հասկանանք մրցույթի թեման? Անծանոթ տունը մի տեսակ շատ անորոշ է...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչպես հասկանանք մրցույթի թեման? Անծանոթ տունը մի տեսակ շատ անորոշ է...


Դե, նախորդ մրցույթին մասնակիցները բողոքում էին, որ վերնագիրը շատ էր կոնկրետ ու սահմանափակող, դրա համար էս անգամ որոշվեց ավելի մեծ ազատություն տալ։ Թող ամեն մարդ իր համար որոշակիացնի, իր ընկալումներին ու ճաշակին համապատասխան նեղացնի կամ ընդլայնի թեման ու գրի  :Smile: ։

----------

Hripsimee (11.02.2013), John (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Դավիթ (12.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Միայն մեկ օր է մնացել` գործերը հանձնելու մրցույթին: Այսօրվա դրությամբ, ես ստացել եմ 7 պատմվածք:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
> 
> Միայն մեկ օր է մնացել` գործերը հանձնելու մրցույթին: Այսօրվա դրությամբ, ես ստացել եմ 7 պատմվածք:


Մի հարց... այս մրցույթը միայն ակումբի շրջանակներում է?

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի հարց... այս մրցույթը միայն ակումբի շրջանակներում է?



Ոչ, բոլորն էլ կարող են մասնակցել:  Մի ուղղում: Նոր ստուգեցի մեյլս և  6 նոր ստացված գործ տեսա այնտեղ: Այսպիսով, ունենք 13 գործ, որը կնշանակի` նախնական գործերի ընտրություն: Հիշեցնեմ` միայն լավագույն 10 գործ կներկայացվի մրցույթին:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ոչ, բոլորն էլ կարող են մասնակցել:  Մի ուղղում: Նոր ստուգեցի մեյլս և  6 նոր ստացված գործ տեսա այնտեղ: Այսպիսով, ունենք 13 գործ, որը կնշանակի` նախնական գործերի ընտրություն: Հիշեցնեմ` միայն լավագույն 10 գործ կներկայացվի մրցույթին:


Ի նկատի ունեմ, ուրիշ կայքերում կա մրցույթի մասին տեղեկություն?... մեկ էլ երբ սպասենք ստեղծագործությունները տեսնելուն?..

----------


## Դավիթ

21-ի առավոտյան: Ֆեյսբուքում և իմ կայքում հայտարարված էր:

----------

Hripsimee (18.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ընթերցողներ և հեղինակներ.

Մրցույթին ուղարկվել է 20 պատմվածք, որոնցից լավագույն 10-ը կդրվեն համապատասխան թեմայում: Մյուս պատմվածքների համար կբացվի լրացուցիչ թեմա, մրցույթի սահմաններից դուրս:

----------

Malxas (20.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

ձեր կայքը կամ ֆեյսսբուքը կաե՞ք, որտեղ որ հայտարարում եք մրցույթները՝ ակումբից դուրս...

----------

